

Leaked tablet pics. Look pretty real - sama
http://i.engadget.com/2010/01/27/is-this-the-apple-tablet/

======
ramchip
_Just 13 hours to go -- we'll find out if any of this is the real deal soon
enough._

That's a problem I have with speculation like that. Why spend time
spreading/checking out rumors on something that's literally going to be
announced tomorrow?..

~~~
hallmark
Because it's so much damn fun!! ;)

~~~
frossie
Fun? By now it will be an anti-climax.

I am praying to all the prankster Gods that Steve Jobs walks on stage tomorrow
and announces something totally non-tablety - like, the iFridge (keeps track
of whether you need milk! shows you videos while you cook! manage your
recipes! your kids can email their artwork to it straight from their iPod
Touch!).

Man, in fact I wish he'd just do it as a joke, just co I can see the
blogosphere wet its pants.

------
ardit33
A big iPod. I still don't know why all the hoopla about it.

1\. It is not portable enough 2\. It probably is not powerful enough to
replace your laptop

Useful for the few people that have money to spare, but not sure will be
useful to all people.

Now, if you can dock it to a computer setup, it will be a great grandma/granpa
computer, but still, I don't see this selling 10s of millions in a year.

~~~
greyman
I don't own any Apple product, but I would like to have something like this,
especially for ebook reading, and then web surfing/checking emails. I have
been using netbook for that, which is quite OK, but something more practical
without the keyboard and with touch screen could be better for media
consumptions. Simply, I am waiting for something like an iPhone with at least
8" screen, and Apple Tablet seems to be such a device. But I will wait for the
Microsoft offer first.

------
mikeyur
I have a couple friends with friends at Apple. Stuff I've heard from people on
the inside:

\- 3 product verions/3 & 4 figure price points (people working on apple.com)

\- March ship date

\- Carrier-tied (AT&T), US launch only for now

I was really excited for it, but if it is a carrier-tied device then I may
pass on it. Who knows though, this could all be BS - there's so much secrecy
within Apple, I'm surprised more hasn't leaked yet.

~~~
mlinsey
An unlocked, unsubsidized version of the device would make sense. A $200
subsidy would be a much smaller fraction of this device's price than the
iPhone's. I'd be very reluctant to sign up for another monthly data plan for
this device, and I think wifi would be sufficient, especially if you have your
smartphone set up to support tethering. I'd gladly pay more for greater data
usage on a single plan that I could share across all my devices, as opposed to
paying for a separate unlimited data plan for each device.

------
maurycy
Interesting thing about Apple Tablet is that, at least among my friends, it
raised a debate about the perfect portable machine.

There's so much speculation that if you filter out some simple facts, you
basically get one's picture of the machine one imagines.

------
dkokelley
I wonder what unique part of the tablet can be used to identify the source.
I've heard that Apple sometimes provides altered information to track leaks.

~~~
ComputerGuru
The map in the background?

(not sure if I'm joking or not...)

------
rms
I'm more excited about the iPhone on Verizon rumor. Hope I don't have to wait
until June.

------
aresant
Great set-up - sticky so incriminating they must be blocked out, a black cover
pulled back, white apple connector cables everywhere . . .

